# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  مقالات سياسية مترجمة

## أميرة قوس النصر

الحملات الانتخابية في العراق.. ملصقات وقمصان ودعايات على الهواء
عن: الواشنطن بوست
ترجمة: علاء غزالة

وقف ثلاثة عشر مرشحا يتنافسون للحصول على مقاعد في مجلس محافظة بغداد امام جمهور متشكك، واحيانا غير ودي، وتحدثوا عبر مكبر الصوت لمدة ثلاث ساعات في اجتماع جماهيري محلي، حيث بدأ الناخبون ينهالون عليهم بالاسئلة ويتحدونهم في الاجابة عليها.
سألت احدى النسوة الجالسات في الصف الاول: «هل سوف تستمر عسكرة العراق؟»
وسأل رجل: «كيف ستتعاملون مع الابنية الخربة؟ وازمة السكن؟»
وطالب صحفي عراقي: «كم انفقتم على حملاتكم الانتخابية؟ خصوصا الاحزاب الدينية الكبيرة؟»
في مناسبات مثل هذه، تعقد في نادٍ اجتماعي في بغداد، يتنافس السياسيون العراقيون للحصول على مقاعد في الانتخابات المحلية المقررة في 31 كانون الاول، ويخوضون حملات نشيطة من اجل الحصول على دعم الناخبين سواء في القضايا الكبرى، او حتى في ابسط الامور.
تمثل هذه الطريقة في التواصل السياسي المفصل تحولا كبيرا عن الحملات التي اجريت عام 2005، وهي المرة الاخيرة التي اجريت فيها الانتخابات في العراق على نطاق البلاد باجمعها. ونتيجة لتصاعد العنف في ذلك الوقت قام المرشحون باخفاء وجوههم والانضواء تحت مظلات الاحزاب الكبرى المعرّفة بالطائفة او الدين.
يتنافس اكثر من 14,000 مرشح للحصول على مكانهم بين الـ440 مقعد المخصصة لاربعة عشر من المحافظات العراقية الثماني عشرة. بعض المرشحين يخوض الحملات الانتخابية كمرشح مستقل، لكن اغلبيتهم منضوية تحت لواء احدى الكتل السياسية، المعروفة هنا بـ(القائمة)، والتي يبلغ عددها اربعمائة قائمة، يمثل70 بالمئة منها قوائم جديدة.
الجدارن الكونكريتية التي قسّمت وحَمَت العراقيين في السنوات الاخيرة، والمنتشرة في عموم البلاد، تحمل ملصقات سياسية. تمتلئ الجرائد بالدعايات الانتخابية، وهو حال الاذاعة والتلفزيون ايضا. كما تظهر صور المرشحين وشعاراتهم على قمصان النصف كم والبالونات الهوائية.
قامت الاحزاب التي حصلت على اغلبية الاصوات عام 2005 بتعيين اعضاء المجلس. أما في هذه المرة، فان الانتخابات المفتوحة تتيح للناخبين ان يختاروا مرشحين بعينهم من بين الاحزاب. يقول ستيفان ديمستورا، مبعوث الامم المتحدة الخاص الى العراق: «سوف يكون المرشحون مسؤولين، كافراد، امام الناخبين عما سيحصل على الارض.»
جاء حسين الطحان، وهو مرشح لمجلس محافظة بغداد، بفكرة مبتكرة لاجتذاب الناخبين: فقد قام بطبع صورته على منطاد على شكل بيضوي، يشبه الى حد كبير تلك التي يستخدمها الجيش الاميركي في عموم البلاد للمراقبة.
اما صابر العيساوي، وهو رئيس مجلس محافظة بغداد الحالي، والذي يسعى الى اعادة انتخابه، فقد وزع ملصقا يحمل صورته وهو يتطلع الى الاعلى، بينما تظهر الى جنب أحد المرشحين صورة طفل يشرب ماء ملوثا من انبوب مكسور.
سوف تقدم المنافسة في انتخابات مجالس المحافظات، وكذلك الانتخابات النيابية المتوقعة في نهاية هذه السنة، لمحة جديدة عن توزيع السلطة بين الاحزاب العراقية، التي لجأ بعضهم الى العنف في الماضي في سعيها للوصول الى السلطة.
ومن بين القضايا التي زُجت في الحملات الانتخابية مسألة صلاحيات الحكومتين المركزية والمحلية
وبينما خاضت الاحزاب الشيعية انتخابات عام 2005 في قائمة مشتركة، فانها تتنافس مع بعضها بعضاً هذه المرة في المحافظات الجنوبية ذات الاغلبية الشيعية. وفي ذات الوقت، يحاول زعماء العشائر ان يلعبوا دور صانعي السلطة في الجنوب وفي اماكن اخرى من البلاد.
يتوقع ان يستحوذ العرب السنة، الذين قاطع الكثير منهم انتخابات عام 2005، على قاعدة سياسية في مختلف انحاء البلاد هذا العام. وتتنافس الاحزاب الدينية الراسخة في محافظة الانبار، ذات الاغلبية السنية والواقعة غرب بغداد، مع الاحزاب العلمانية، بضمنها تلك التي شكلها الطامحون إلى تولي المناصب القيادية،
وفي شمال العراق، في محافظة نينوى تحديدا، يتصاعد الشد السياسي لكن صورة الانتخابات تشوهت بمقتل مرشحين في الاقل، إضافة الى الجدل حول دور النساء واساليب الدعاية الانتخابية.
وقد تعرضت المرشحات في الميناء الجنوبي، البصرة، وفي مدينة الفلوجة بمحافظة الانبار، الى الازدراء نتيجة استخدامهن صورهن على الملصقات، وفي منشورات الحملات الانتخابية.
يقول جبار حسين العلواني، وهو شيخ عشيرة من الفلوجة، انه قد فزع للعدد الهائل من المرشحات النساء اللائي استخدمن صورهن في الدعاية الانتخابية.
مضيفا : «ليس لدينا مشكلة مع النساء اللواتي يسعين الى انتخابهن. لكن يجب عليهن الا ينشرن صورهن. هذا غير مقبول. يمكن لهن نشر اسمائهن فقط.»
تقول سهى جاسم محمد، وهي مرشحة لمجلس محافظة الانبار، انها منزعجة للضجة حول هذا الموضوع. وقد امضت السيدة سهى، وهي مديرة مدرسة، الاسبوع الماضي في توزيع منشورات انيقة الطبع تحمل صورتها. وتقول ان العنف الذي كان مستشريا في البلاد قد دفع النساء الى التصدي للمناصب القيادية، وجزء من ذلك يعود الى ان العديد منهن قد اصبحن ارامل.
وتضيف: «تعهدت النسوة بالخروج للعمل. تود النساء ان تشارك في الانتخابات.»
يبلغ عدد النساء المرشحات زهاء 30 بالمئة من عدد المرشحين الـ 14,431 المتنافسين في الانتخابات. وحسب نظام الكوتا، فان على الاحزاب التي تحصل على اكثر من مقعد واحد ان تعيّن امرأة واحدة لكل ثلاثة مقاعد تشغلها في المجلس.
وحتى هذا الوقت، لا يبدو ان النزاعات والمجادلات في الحملات الانتخابية سوف تؤدي الى تخريب التصويت في اية محافظة.
منذ ان اقر البرلمان العراقي قانون الانتخابات في اواخر العام الماضي، حضّر العراقيون والمسؤولون الاميركيون انفسهم لموسم سياسي دامٍ. لكن مستوى العنف، والذي انخفض بشدة منذ صيف عام 2007، قد بقي مستقرا على ادنى مستوى منذ اربع سنوات.
ومع ذلك، فالكثير من العراقيين يرون ان هناك دوافع سياسية في الهجمات الاخيرة التي لم تستهدف المرشحين. وقد اتهم المالكي هؤلاء الذين استهدفوا البنية التحتية في البلاد، والتي مازالت معطلة، بمحاولة التقليل من جهود حكومته خلال فترة الانتخابات.
يتحدث العراقيون عن السلطة والوعود الانتخابية بخليط من التفاؤل والقلق والتشكك.
يقول احمد حسين، البالغ من العمر 25 عاما، ورفاقه انهم تحمسوا للتصويت في عام 2005. لكنهم يقولون انهم لن يزعجوا انفسهم في التصويت هذه المرة.
ويضيف، وهو واقف خارج متجر الملابس الذي يعمل فيه: «لن اشارك. حينما يضعون الملصقات، فانهم يظهرون انفسهم بابهى صورة. لكنهم حينما يتسنمون المنصب، لا يفعلون شيئا.»
اما كاظم الصافي، السجين السياسي في حكومة صدام ويبلغ 60 عاما من العمر، فيقول انه ايضا خائب الامل بالطريقة التي تطبق فيها الديمقراطية في العراق حتى الان.
وفي اعتراف على عمق عدم الرضا العام عن الوضع الراهن، اصدر مؤخرا كل من المالكي ورجل الدين الأكثر نفوذا، آية الله العظمى علي السيستاني، بيانات تحث العراقيين على ان لا يدعوا تحفاظتهم تجاه السياسيين العراقيين تردعهم عن الذهاب الى صناديق الاقتراع.
ومن بين الصحفيين العراقيين الاكثر نقدا في الندوة الانتخابية آنفة الذكر مراسل لقناة تلفزيون. وقد افصح بان بعض المرشحين كانوا «غير متعلمين»، لكنه، مع ذلك، يقول انه سوف يمارس حقه في التصويت يوم 31 كانون الثاني.
مضيفا: «إن الديمقراطية هي الطريقة الوحيدة للتخلص من الدكتاتورية والعنف

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الولايات المتحدة تعتمد على السودان رغم ادانتها
عن: لوس انجلس تايمز
كتابة: غريغ ميللر وجوش ميير
ترجمة: علاء غزالة

البلد المتهم بمساعدة اعمال القتل في دارفور يوفر الجواسيس في العراق ويحصل بالمقابل على تسهيلات في واشنطن

عملت السودان بشكل سري مع وكالة الاستخبارت المركزية (الامريكية) CIA للتجسس على الحركات المسلحة في العراق، في مثال على كيفية استمرار تعامل الولايات المتحدة مع النظام السوداني رغم ادانته لدوره المشتبه به في مقتل عشرات الالاف من المدنيين في دارفور
وقد ادان الرئيس بوش اعمال القتل في مناطق غرب السودان على انها ابادة جماعية، ثم فرض عقوبات على حكومة السودان. لكن بعض النقاد يقول ان الادارة الامريكية قد خففت من تطبيق العقوبات للمحافظة على التعاون الاستخباري المكثف مع السودان.
ان هذه العلاقة تؤكد الحقائق المعقدة لعالم ما بعد الحادي عشر من ايلول، حيث اعتمدت الولايات المتحدة بكثافة على االتعاون العسكري والاستخباري مع دول عدة من بينها السودان واوزبكستان، والتي كانت تعد من الدول المنبوذة بسبب سجلها في مجال حقوق الانسان.
قال احد مسؤولي الاستخبارات الامريكية، وقد طلب مثل غيره عدم الكشف عن هويته، حينما دارت مناقشة حول تقييم الاستخبارات: "يحدث التعاون الاستخباري لاسباب كثيرة جدا. وهو لا يكون دائما بين اناس يحب بعضهم بعضا كثيرا".
وقد تزايدت اهمية السودان بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة منذ هجمات 11 ايلول بسبب ان هذه الدولة العربية السنية اضحت معبرا للمقاتلين الاسلاميين الذين يعتزمون الذهاب الى العراق او الباكستان. يقول المسؤولون ان تدفق المقاتلين الاجانب المستمر قد وفر غطاءا للمخابرات السودانية لزرع جواسيس في العراق. ويؤكد احد موظفي الاستخبارات الامريكية السابقين، وقد كان يشغل منصبا رفيعا وهو مطلع جيدا على التعاون بين السودان والـ CIA على انه: "اذا كان لديك جهاديين يسافرون عبر السودان الى العراق، فان هناك نمطا متواترا في هذا البلد يمنع بحد ذاته من اثارة الشكوك. انه يخلق فرصا لارسال سودانيين ضمن الجموع المتدفقة".
وكنتيجة لذلك، فان الجواسيس السودانيين كانوا عادة في موقع افضل من وكالة الاستخبارات الامريكية في جمع المعلومات عن تواجد القاعدة في العراق، بالاضافة الى نشاط الجماعات المسلحة. يقول مسؤول سابق آخر في المخابرات الامريكة، وهو كسابقه ضليع في الشؤون السودانية: "ليس بامكان الاشخاص شقر الشعور، وزرق العيون، ان يفعلوا الكثير في عموم منطقة الشرق الاوسط، وليس بامكنهم فعل اي شيء في العراق. السودانيون بامكانهم الذهاب الى الاماكن التي لا نستطيع الذهاب اليها، فهم عرب وبامكانهم استطلاع ما حولهم".
يرفض المسؤولون الافصاح عمما اذا كانت المخابرات السودانية قد ارسلت ضباطها الى العراق، ويعبرون عن قلقهم حيال حماية المصادر الاستخبارية والطرق المستخدمة. وهم يقولون ان السودان قد اسس شبكة من المخبرين في العراق يقومون بتوفير المعلومات عن المسلحين. كما ان بعضهم تم تجنيده بينما كانوا يسافرون عبر الخرطوم.
ان العلاقات الامريكية–السودانية لا تقتصر على العراق. فقد ساعدت السودان على تعقب الاضطرابات في الصومال من خلال رعاية الاتصالات مع اتحاد المحاكم السلامية والمليشيات الاخرى ضمن الجهود الرامية لايجاد مشتبهي القاعدة المختبئين هناك. كما قدمت السودان تعاونا مكثفا في عمليات مكافحة الارهاب، وقامت، تلبية لطلب الولايات المتحدة، باحتجاز المشتبه بهم لدى مرورهم بالخرطوم.
وبالمقابل فان السودان تحصل على بعض المنابع. فقد حصلت، من خلال علاقتها مع الاستخبارات الامريكية، على قناة خلفية مهمة للاتصالات مع الحكومة الامريكية. كما ان واشنطن استخدمت هذه القناة ايضا في الاتكاء على الخرطوم في الازمة في دارفور وقضايا اخرى.
وفي الوقت الذي كانت السودان تتعرض الى ادانات من المجتمع الدولي، فان عملها في مجابهة الارهاب قد حاز على جائزة ثمينة. لقد اصدرت وزارة الخارجية الامريكية حديثا تقريرا ينعت السودان بانه "شريك قوي في الحرب على الارهاب".
يتهم بعض النقاد ادارة بوش بانها لينة تجاه السودان لخوفها من تعريض جهود مكافحة الارهاب الى الخطر. يصف جون بريندرغاست، وهو مدير الشؤون الافريقية في مجلس الامن القومي بادارة كلينتون، يصف العقوبات الاخيرة التي اعلنها بوش الشهر الماضي بانها "ملابس النافذة" المصممة لاظهاره حازما، بينما لا يضع الا القليل من الضغوط الحقيقية على السودان ليمنع المليشيات، التي يُعتقد بشكل واسع انه يساندها، من قتل افراد القبائل المقيمة في دارفور.
يضيف بريندرغاست، وهو حاليا المستشار الاقدم في مجموعة الازمة الدولية: "ان واحدة من المحددات غير الملحوظة في التحرك النوعي الحقيقي في الاستجابة الى جرائم الابادة في دارفور، هي العلاقات النامية مع السلطات في الخرطوم في معارضة الارهاب. انه العامل المفرد الاكبر الذي يوضح لماذا تكون الفجوة بين الاقوال والافعال كبيرة الى هذه الدرجة".
وقد بيّن السفير السوداني في الولايات المتحدة جون اوكيك، في مقابلة صحفية، ان العقوبات قد تؤثر على نيات بلده في التعاون في الشؤون الاستخبارية. وقد تضمنت الخطوات التي اعلنها بوش منع 31 شركة حكومية سودانية من الدخول ضمن النظام المالي الامريكي.
يقول اوكيك ان قرار فرض عقوبات مالية "ليس بالفكرة الصائبة. انها تخرب التعاون فيما بيننا، وتزيد من قوة الذين اتخذوا جانبا متطرفا، اولئك الذين لا يرغبون في التعاون مع الولايات المتحدة". لكن مسؤولي البيت الابيض و الاستخبارات الامريكية قللوا من شأن الرأي القائل بان التعاون الاستخباري سوف يعاني جرّاء ذلك، ويقولون بانه يصب في مصلحة كلا البلدين. يقول جوردان جوندروي، وهو الناطق الرسمي بلسان مجلس الامن القومي: "ان الشيء الاول الذي أخذ بعين اعتبار عند فرض عقوبات اشد هو ان السودان لم يوقف العنف هناك وان الناس يستمرون في معاناتهم. نحن نتوقع بالتأكيد بان السودان سوف يستمر في جهوده ضد الارهاب لانها تصب في مصلحته، وليس فقط في مصلحتنا".وتكمن مصلحة السودان في تعقب الحركات المسلحة في ان المتطرفين السودانيين والمقاتلين الاجانب الذين يمرون عبر البلاد سوف يعودون ادراجهم، على الارجح، ليكونوا عنصرا كامنا في اثارة عدم الاستقرار. واستنادا الى احد المسؤولين فان تراخي قبضة السودان على المسافرين قد حوله الى "محطة سفر" بالنسبة الى المليشيات الاسلامية، ليس فقط في شمال افريقيا وانما ايضا بالنسبة الى المملكة العربية السعودية وبلدان الخليج (الفارسي) الاخرى.
يقول بعض موظفي الاستخبارات الامريكية السابقين ان مساعدة السودان حول العراق لا تعدو ان تكون محدودة القيمة، وذلك جزئيا بسبب ان هذا البلد مسؤول عن جزء بسيط من المقاتلين الاجانب، وهم بشكل رئيس على مستويات دنيا من التمرد.
يقول احد مسؤولي المخابرات الامريكية السابقين، وقد عمل سابقا ببغداد: "لن يكون هناك شخص سوداني قريب من القيادة العليا للقاعدة في العراق. قد يكون هناك بعض المقاتلين ولكنهم ليسوا سوى ذخيرة المدفعية. انهم لا يحظون بالثقة والقدرة على تسلق طريقهم الى اعلى. الاشخاص الذين يقودون القاعدة في العراق هم عراقيون واردنيون وسعوديون".
ولكن آخرون يقولون بان مساهمة السودان اصبحت مهمة لان السودانيين قد اضحوا يحتلون بشكل متكرر مواقع الاسناد في عموم المجتمع العربي، بضمنها التمرد في العراق، مما يعطيهم امكانية الوصول الى سلسلة التحركات والامدادات.
يقول مسؤول سابق اخر في وكالة الاستخبارت الامريكية، وقد كان مشرفا على جمع المعلومات الاستخبارية من العراق: "كل مجموعة بحاجة الى سلاح، وكل مجموعة بحاجة الى مكان للاجتماع. يمكن للسودانيين ان يكونوا مشاركين في سلسلة الاسناد او قنوات التهريب من السعودية او الكويت".
ويقول المسؤول في وزارة الخارجية ان السودان قد "وفر معلومات حيوية كان من شأنها ان تساعد جهودنا في مكافحة الارهاب حول العالم"، لكنه يلاحظ ان هناك صراعا موروثا يشوب هذه العلاقة. ويضيف: "لقد فعلوا اشياء انقذت ارواح امريكيين. لكن الخلاصة انهم يقصفون شعبهم خارج وازو في دارفو. في تعاملنا مع السودان، يبدو انهم يلعبون دائما على كلا الطرفين مقابل الوسط".
تميل وكالة الاستخبارت الامريكية الى مناقشة التعاون مع السودان. يقول باول جيميغليانو، الناطق بلسانها: "لا تلتزم الوكالة، كقاعدة عامة، بالعلاقات مع منظمات الاستخبارت الاجنبية". بينما يقول اوليك، السفير السوداني: "ان تفاصيل ما نقوم به في مكافحة الارهاب غير متوفرة للنقاش". لكنه يلاحظ ان وزارة الخارجية الامريكية "قد قالت علنا اننا مشاركون في مكافحة الارهاب"، وان المساعدة التي يقدمها بلده "لا تقتصر على السودان فقط".
وكانت العلاقات بين الاستخبارات الامريكية والسودان قد قـُطعت في منتصف تسعينات القرن المنصرم. ففي ذلك الوقت كانت السودان تقدم ملجأ آمنا لاسامة بن لادن وقادة القاعدة الاخرين. ولكن العلاقات اعيدت بعد فترة قصيرة من اعتداءات 11 ايلول، حينما اعادت الـ CIA فتح مقرها في الخرطوم.
وقد تركز التعاون في البداية على المعلومات التي يمكن ان يقدمها السودان حول نشاطات القاعدة قبل ان يغادر ابن لادن الى افغانستان عام 1996، بضمنها محاولات القاعدة الحصول على اسلحة كيميائية وبيولوجية ونووية، وحول واجهاتها التجارية العديدة وشركائها هناك.
لكن السودان انتقل منذ ذلك الحين الى ما بعد مشاطرة المعلومات التاريخية عن القاعدة ليشارك في العمليات الجارية لمكافحة الارهاب، مركزا على المناطق التي يبدو فيها ان المساعدة تلقى اكثر تقدير. يقول المسؤول في الاستخبارات الامريكية: "سوف يكون العراق المكان الذي تلعب الاستخبارات فيه اكبر تأثير على امريكا".
في عام 2005 ارسلت الـCIA طائرة نفاثة الى السودان لتقل رئيس مخابرات هذا البلد، الجنرال صلاح عبد الله غوش الى واشنطن لحضور اجتماع عـُقد في مقر الوكالة. لم يعد بعد ذلك غوش الى واشنطن، لكن موظف سابق يقول بان "هناك زيارات تواصلية كل يوم" بين وكالة الاستخبارت الامريكية والمخابرات السودانية

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا مها :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

thursday, march 05, 2009

نهاية «الفترة المظلمة» التي مرت بها بغداد
عن: واشنطن بوست
ترجمة: علاء غزالة

بغداد – خرج جندي اميركي من نادٍ ليلي في بغداد، حاملا باحدى يديه سلاحه وباليد الاخرى علبة معدنية خضراء من الجعة. اخذ رشفة من العلبة ومشى نحو اثنين من الضباط وقد ارتدى بزة تبدو كما لو كانت البزة العسكرية النظامية مع كل معدات القتال. وفي داخل النادي الليلي، في ليلة الخميس، يحدق الجنود الاميريكون من الفرقة 82 المحمولة جوا نحو شابات عراقيات، يبدو انهن راقصات محترفات، وهن يتمايلن على وقع موسيقى البوب العربية، بينما راح المطرب ينشد اغنيته متمهلا من خلال لاقط صوت رديء يطلق صفيرا بين الحين والاخر. كل ذلك كان قبل وقت قريب محرما من قبل المتطرفين الاسلاميين ويعاقبون عليه بقطع الرأس.
وبعد عشرين دقيقة، دفع ثلة من السكارى جنديا اميركيا ليرقص. حرّك الجندي قدميه بصورة ناشزة، وهو يضع معدات الرؤية الليلة ويحمل جهاز الاتصال الخاص به، ليشارك النساء والرجال المتحمسين في رقصة الدبكة العربية حول منضدة ملآى بقناني الجعة الفارغة.
لقد تقوقع الجنود الاميركيون والغربيون الآخرون في بغداد، على مدى معظم السنوات الست الماضية، خلف جدران من الكونكريت والاسلاك الشائكة، وحينما يخرجون الى الشوارع فانهم يجولون بعربات مصفحة، خوفا من الهجمات او الاختطاف. فالوقت الذي يمضونه في المنطقة الحمراء، وهي جميع انحاء مدينة بغداد باستثناء منطقة محمية، عادة ما يجلب لهم المصائب. لا يغادر الجنود الاميركيون قواعدهم او معسكراتهم الا اذا كانوا في الواجب.
يقول الجنود في شارع ابو نواس انهم كانوا يزورون النادي الليلي للتحدث مع المدير حول امور امنية، لكنهم كانوا يخالطون العامة من العراقيين بطريقة لم يكونوا يتخيلوها قبل بضعة شهور فقط. يعكس المشهد تزايد الشعور بالامان في العاصمة العراقية وفي انحاء كثيرة من العراق، لكن من المستحيل معرفة كم من الجنود الاميركيين في بغداد قد وافته الفرصة او الرغبة في شرب الجعة بينما يقوم بدورية، وهي مخالفة للقوانين العسكرية التي تمنع تناول المشروبات الروحية في مناطق الحرب.
ولكن المتحدث العسكري الاميركي، السرجنت كريس ستانغر، كان متشككا، في معرض جوابه عن سؤال حول ما قام به الجنود، إذ قال: "اريد ان افهم هذا بوضوح، هل رأيت الجنود الاميريكون في النادي الليلي في وسط مدينة بغداد خارج المنطقة الخضراء مرتدين الزي النظامي ويشربون ويرقصون؟"
يقول مدير النادي الليلي، صلاح حسن، ان زيارة الخميس لم تكن استثنائية، ويضيف: "لقد جاء الاميريكون الى هنا اربع او خمس مرات خلال هذا الاسبوع. لقد اشتروا مشروبات ودفعوا اثمانها."
وأيد آخرون ان الجنود الاميريكيين قد جاءوا الى النادي اكثر من مرة. تقول امل سعد، وهي شابة قصيرة القامة، تضع عدسات لاصقة زرقاء وتصبغ شفتاها باللون الاحمر بكثافة: "انا احب الاميركيين، واحب قدومهم الى هنا. ذلك يشعرني بالامن."
وتستطرد قائلة: "لقد ذهبت معهم الى عرباتهم المدرعة عدة مرات. لقد اخذوني الى المتاجر واشتروا لي الحلوى والهدايا."
يقول حسن انه افتتح ناديه بعد ان حصل على منحة قدرها عشرة الاف دولار من الجيش الاميركي، تم تخصيصها على خطة للمساعدة في اطلاق المشاريع الصغيرة، ضمن ستراتيجية اشمل لمقارعة التمرد واحلال الامن في بغداد. ويضيف حسن: "انهم يأتون ويرقصون. يعرف بعضنا البعض الاخر جيدا. وهم يخبرون اصدقاءهم ومن ثم يأتي هؤلاء الى هنا ايضا."
تنص اتفاقية مستوى القوات، التي وقعتها كل من حكومتي الولايات المتحدة والعراق في شهر تشرين الثاني الماضي، على ان يتم تقديم الجنود الاميركيين الذين يرتكبون جرائم خطيرة خارج قواعدهم وخارج الواجب الى القضاء العراقي، برغم ان الولايات المتحدة احتفظت بالكلمة الاخيرة في تحديد ما اذا كان الجنود خارج الواجب. تعطي مشاهدة الجنود وهم يشربون ويرقصون انطباعا يصعب تفاديه بان الجنود ليسوا في الواجب، بل هم في وقت الراحة.
يقول العريف ايريك كارترايت، الذي يبلغ 26 عاما من العمر وهو من كندا، بينما كان يراقب رفاقه يرقصون الدبكة: "الجميع يستمتع بوقته هنا. لا احد يخشى من ما يمكن ان يحدث. هذه إمارة جيدة."
لقد كان شارع ابو نواس عصبا للحياة في السبعينيات. وقد ظلت الحانات مفتوحة حتى ساعات الصباح الاولى. ولكن صدام اغلق جميع الملاهي الليلية في عام 1994، في مسعاه للحصول على دعم الجماعات الدينية العراقية المحافظة.
وبعد الغزو الاميركي عام 2003، استهدفت المليشيات والمتمردون بائعي المشروبات الكحولية. وقد ارسلوا تهديدات بالقتل الى المطربين والراقصات، ما اجبر الكثير منهم على الهروب الى خارج البلاد.
وقد سمحت الحكومة بإعادة افتتاح النوادي الليلية قبل ثلاثة شهور، وهي الخطوة التي وسعت من شعبيتها بين الكثير من العراقيين من سكان المدن. لكن الكثير من النوادي الليلية بقي مقفلا خلال معظم الفترة التي تلت اصدار هذا الامر، وهي الفترة التي تضمنت ايضا بعضا من الايام المقدسة لدى المسلمين.
لايزال تهديد المتطرفين ساريا، بيد ان الاجراءات الامنية المشددة عبر العاصمة قد ولدت الثقة.
وبدأت النوادي الليلية بفتح ابوابها في بعض المناطق في بغداد. وتستضيف الفنادق فرق الرقص من اجل الترفيه عن العراقيين الموسورين. اما النوادي الاجتماعية، التي توفر المشروبات الكحولية والقمار مدفوعة ضمن تذكرة الدخول اليها، فقد بدأت تشهد تزايداً في زبائنها. ويعود المطربون من منفاهم.
ولعل شارع ابو نواس اليوم هو من اكثر المناطق امنا منطقة في بغداد. وهو يسير بمحاذاة نهر دجلة، وينتهي عند احدى بوابات المنطقة الخضراء، حيث تقع ابنية السفارة الاميركية والحكومة العراقية. ويقع النادي الليلي الذي يملكه حسن عند فرع يمتد من هذا الشارع وتغلقه جدران كونكريتية من كلتي نهايتيه بالاضافة الى تواجد نقاط تفتيش يقوم عليها متعاقدون امنيون خصوصيون عراقيون وقوات الشرطة. وفي نهاية الشارع توجد مكاتب على هيئة ثكنات عسكرية لمنظمات اعلامية غربية، كل منها يمتلك قواته الخاصة. وتقوم القوات الاميركية بدوريات راجلة في المنطقة كل يوم تقريبا.
يقول حسن: "هذه المنطقة محمية بشكل جيد. لو لم اتوفر على الامن لما كنت قادرا على تشغيل النادي، لان الزبائن كانوا سيحجمون عن القدوم الى هنا خشية القتل او الاختطاف."
ويقول ان رجالا مسلحين دخلوا ناديا ليليا بساحة الاندلس في الليلة الماضية واختطفوا اثنين من الزبائن.
وبعد مضي دقائق معدودة من الحديث بدأ حسن يتوجس من مناقشة زيارة الجنود الاميركيين. وقد طلب ان لا يذكر اسم ناديه الليلي، حتى وان كان الاسم قد كتب على لوحة ضوئية خارج النادي وباللغة الانكليزية. ويعلق على ذلك بالقول: "سوف يأتي الاميركيون ويغلقوا النادي."
وتجد في نادٍ مجاور الرواد وقد اسكرتهم الخمرة لدرجة انهم لم يعودوا يبالون بالتهديدات. وكان كل منهم قد دفع 45 دولارا اجرا لدخول النادي، وهو مبلغ كبير بالنسبة الى الكثير من العراقيين، لسماع غناء اديبة، وهي احدى المطربات في البلاد. ولم تخيب اديبة، ذات الشعر الاسود، ظنهم.
انهالت على كل من الرجال الحاضرين بالقبل، وبدأت بالغناء:
صدقني، لم اضجر منك
روحي ساكنة في بيتك
صدقني
وبينما كانت تغني اديبة، جالت راقصة، ترتدي فستانا ذا لونين احمر واسود، في حلبة الرقص بينما اهتاج الجمهور بالصياح. وفي الاثناء هزّ شبان يرتدون سترات انيقة اجسادهم ولوحوا بمناديل وردية اللون. صعد احد الرجال الى الحلبة ونثر ملء اليد نقودا لتنهال على اديبة وفرقتها ذات الخمسة رجال.
وكانت اديبة، وهي على غرار معظم المطربات العراقيات تستعمل اسمها الاول فقط، قد عادت من البحرين قبل شهرين، بعد ان فرّت من العراق قبل ثلاث سنوات. وهي تقول: "لم يكن هناك عمل أما هنا، فقد كان يتم قطع رؤوس المطربات اللائي يعثر عليهن وهن يغنين."
وقد شجعها التحسن الامني على العودة، كما ان "العيش خارج بلدي يقتلني" كما تقول. يضاف الى ذلك انها سمعت بان النوادي الليلية قد فتحت ابوابها من جديد.
تقول اديبة بثقة: "لقد ولى العهد المظلم."
ويوافق جمهورها على ذلك.
يقول منتظر خزعل، بائع الملابس ابن الـ 18 ربيعا: "اشعر بالامان بمجرد الاستماع اليها."
ويضيف صديقه حسين شيبا، الذي يبلغ 17 ربيعا فقط: "لم نكن نتوقع ان يأتي مثل هذا اليوم في العراق."
وفي هذه الاثناء، وفي نادي حسن الليلي، يرقص الجنود الاميركيون يدا بيد مع اصدقائهم العراقيين الجدد.
posted by alaa ghazala at 3:43 am

wednesday, march 04, 2009

القاعدة في العراق تبحث عن مأوى بعد هزيمتها
عن: كريستيان ساينز مونيتر
ترجمة : علاء غزالة

تـُنغص الملازم درو فاندرهوف احد احباطات حرب مقارعة التمرد التقليدية وهو ينظر عبر قناة ماء الى قرية (ام الكطان) التي تضم 20 منزلا. يقول: نحن نعلم ان هناك وجوداً لتنظيم القاعدة في العراق في هذه القرية، وعلى الرغم من انه يمتلك قوائماً بالاسماء وحتى المعلومات الحيوية عن كل فرد في هذه القرية، التي تقع على بعد 40 كيلومتراً عن بغداد، الا انه لا يعرف على وجه التأكيد من يعمل مع هذا التنظيم ومن لا يعمل معه. لكن القصة تختلف على جانبه من القناة. فاحد الجنود في فصيل الملازم فاندرهوف يلحظ بروز مشروعاً زراعياً جديداً، وهو علامة على ان المهجرين قد بدأوا بالعودة بعد تحسن الوضع الامني على الرغم من بقاء تنظيم القاعدة في العراق في المنطقة.
فالعنف المستمر في المحافظات البعيدة مثل ديالى ونينوى يدلل على انه برغم انخفاض العنف وعودة الحياة الى طبيعتها في بغداد، فان اطراف العراق، وهي المدن الريفية والقرى الزراعية والمناطق الصحراوية، قد اصبحت الجبهة الجديدة في الحرب ضد تهديد التمرد، مع فرار المتطرفين من المدن واختبائهم في الاماكن النائية من البلاد.
وتبدو آثار من نشاطات التمرد جلية في اثناء دورية مشتركة للقوات الاميركية والعراقية، فقد اكتشف جنود في فصيل الملازم فاندرهوف، في اثناء تفتيشهم القناة التي جفّ ماؤها، «حفر عناكب» وانفاق حفرت على جانب الجرف الجاف. يستخدم المتمردون نظام الانفاق هذا للتخفي عن الطائرات العمودية المارة، ولخزن كل شيء يحتاجونه من الاسلحة الى الدراجات النارية.
يقول ضابط الصف باتريك ويكسون: اينما نذهب يخبرنا الناس انهم هنا وانهم في هذا المكان، ويضيف زميله في الفصيل العريف كريس كالهون: انهم ليسوا نشيطين جدا في فصل الشتاء، ما يعني ان التوقف الحالي عن النشاطات المسلحة قد يكون خادعاً.
ومع ذلك، بينما اظهر المتمردون مثابرة في العودة الى نشاطاتهم السابقة، فان القوات الاميركية تقول انها بدأت أخيراً في إحراز تقدم، والفضل في ذلك يعود بشكل كبير الى تنامي قدرات القوات الامنية العراقية واقدام سكان القرى المحلية.
يتساءل اوستن لونغ، الخبير في شؤون الحرب على التمرد في مجموعة راند بواشنطن: «لقد اصبحت الاحداث تسير الان في مصلحتنا، لكن السؤال هل سيستمر الحال على نفس المنوال في حال انسحبت القوات الاميركية؟» فعلى محيط منطقة بغداد هناك «وجود هائل للقوات الاميركية، مع الاعداد الاضافية من الجنود (التي ساعدت في الوصول الى النجاح)، وهو ما لم يتوفر في مناطق مثل ديالى.»
ومع تراجع التوتر الطائفي في بغداد، فقد حول تنظيم القاعدة في العراق تركيزه على المناطق ذات خطوط التماس الطائفي الهشة. وتضم محافظة ديالى بين طياتها جميع الأطياف العراقية الرئيسة، من العرب الشيعة والعرب السنة والاكراد، ما يعطي تنظيم القاعدة فرصة اكبر لتحريض احد الاطراف ضد الآخر لنشر الفوضى وخلق فراغ في السلطة، وهو ما يتيح للتنظيم بالتالي ان يمارس اكبر سيطرة.
يقول المستر لونغ: «لقد تمكنت القاعدة من اللعب على التقسيمات الطائفية بشكل اكبر في ديالى، وبالتحديد في منطقة بعقوبة، منها في محافظة الانبار، لانه لا يوجد أي تقسيم طائفي في هذه الاخيرة من الاساس.» لقد اتضح التغيير جليا مع حقيقة ان ارقام الضحايا العراقيين في المناطق خارج بغداد قد تجاوزت مثيلتها في بغداد. فبينما جرت العادة على ان تكون اكبر نسبة للضحايا في العاصمة، وقد بلغت 54 بالمائة في عامي 2006 و2007، اصبحت هذه النسبة 32 بالمائة فقط خلال عام 2008، حسب احصائيات موقع الكتروني يسمى (ايراك بودي كاونت)، وهو متخصص في حساب اعداد الضحايا في العراق.
وفي ديالى، يقول القادة الأميركيون انهم على الرغم من تجشمهم عناءا شديدا للحصول على مكاسب طيبة في الماضي، الا انهم قد بدءوا للتو في تحقيق بعض التقدم. يقول الكولونيل برت ثومسون، قائد اللواء الاول القتالي المتمركز حاليا في ديالى: «نحن لم ندمر تنظيم القاعدة في ديالى. لكننا اجبرنا القاعدة على اعادة النظر في نشاطاتها.»
وقد جهدت القوات الاميركية في تأمين محافظة ديالى حتى وقت قريب، بسبب النقص في اعداد القوات المطلوبة لمسك الارض التي يتم تحريرها. يقول السرجنت وايني لاكلير، من بطرية المدفعية الميدانية التي تتمركز حاليا في ديالى: «نحن ندخل الى الموقع، وننفذ عملية ما، ثم نترك الموقع، ومن ثم تعود المليشيات من جديد.» ويضيف انه في بداية الحرب «لم نتفهم كم كانت هذه المليشيات متفانينة وصعبة المراس.»
اما الان، فبعد ان تنتهي قوات الولايات المتحدة من تطهير منطقة معينة، تقوم قوات الجيش والشرطة العراقية، ومجاميع مراقبة الاحياء المعروفة باسم (ابناء العراق) بنصب نقاط سيطرة على طول الطريق لضمان عدم عودة المتمردين. وعلى الرغم من استمرار زرع القنابل على جانب الطريق وعدائية السكان المحليين، الا ان القوات الامريكية تقول ان الوضع الامني قد تحسن بشكل درامي.
يقول الميجر جون سوردز، الضابط التنفيذي في بطرية المدفعية الميدانية: «لم يعد هذا المكان معقلا للمليشات كما كان سابقا. انهم الان اما فارين او خافضي الرؤوس... واوضح مؤشر على ذلك ان الناس قد بدءوا بالعودة الى منازلهم.»
ذلك حق. فبعد ان أخليتْ قرىً على بكرة أبيها خلال احلك ايام القتال بين عامي 2006 و2008، فان عددا يصل الى ثلث تعداد سكان المدن في المحافظة قد عادوا في غضون ثلاثة اشهر.
يقول الميجر فيليب جنيسون، ضابط العمليات في بطرية المدفعية الميدانية، في معرض حديثه عن المناطق التي عاد اليها المهجرون: «نحن على وشك تحقيق الامن التام. لعل من الجدير بالإشارة إلى أن الناس كانوا مرتعبين من العودة قبل ثلاثة او اربعة شهر فقط».
posted by alaa ghazala at 3:25 am

thursday, february 26, 2009

الأرامل في العراق بين تزايد الحاجات وتناقص المساعدات
عن هيرالد تربيون
ترجمة: علاء غزالة

بغداد – قـُتلت أختاها لدى محاولتهما الفرار من الفلوجة عام 2004، ثم قـُتل زوجها في تفجير سيارة مفخخة في بغداد بعد وقت قصير من حَملها. وحينما بلغ احد وليديها التوأمين خمسة اشهر من عمره قـُتل في تفجير قنبلة زرعت بسوق في بغداد.
واليوم تعيش نجاة جليل كاظم ذات الثلاثة والعشرين ربيعا مع ابنتها الوحيدة الباقية في مجمع مقطورات لارامل الحرب وعوائلهم في احد اشد الاحياء فقراً في العاصمة العراقية. لكن ذلك يجعلها في عداد المحظوظين. فهذا المجمع السكني الذي يدعى "الوفاء"، هو من بين المجمعات القليلة التي تصلها برامج المساعدات الإنسانية التي تقدم للأرامل العراقيات اللائي يقدر عددهن بـ 740,000 ارملة، ويضم المجمع 750 فرداً.
وبينما تضخم اعداد الأرامل نتيجة ست سنوات من الحرب، فان وجود بعضهن في الشوارع لاستجداء الطعام، او ان يتم تجنيدهن على يد المتمردين قد اصبح علامة مقلقة على ما آل اليه الاكتفاء الذاتي في العراق، كانت النسوة اللائي فقدن ازواجهن يحظين بالرعاية من قبل، ليس من قبل عوائلهن فحسب، بل ومن جيرانهن ومن المساجد.
ولكن مع ترسخ الحرب، فان الحكومة ومنظمات الخدمات الاجتماعية يقولون ان حاجات النساء قد تجاوزت المساعدات المتوفرة، ما يشكل تهديدا لبنية البلاد الاجتماعية على ضعفها.
يقر المسؤولون ان من غير الراجح ان يحدث تغيير كبير في هذا الشأن مع ضعف الاقتصاد واعتماده بالكامل تقريبا على تصدير النفط الخام، ومع انشغال الحكومة في عملية اعادة الاعمار واخماد العنف الطائفي.
تقول ليلى كاظم، مديرة الادارة في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية: "لا يمكننا مساعدة كل شخص، هناك الكثير من طالبي المساعدة". يقدر ان هناك ارملة من بين كل احدى عشرة من النساء العراقيات اللواتي بين عمر 15 سنة و80 سنة، على الرغم من أن المسؤولين يقرون ان هذا الرقم ليس الا تخمينا، مع استمرار العنف وتهجير الملايين من الناس، ويقدر تقرير للامم المتحدة انه في اشد فترة عنف طائفي وقعت في عام 2006، فان عددا يبلغ 90 الى 100 امرأة قد أصبحت ارملة في كل يوم.
يصعب تجاهل وجود ارامل الحرب في المدن الكبرى مثل بغداد. فهن يَجبنَ صفوف السيارات المنتظرة قرب نقاط التفتيش، وقد تلفعن بعباءاتهن السود، ليستجدين نقودا او طعاماً، كما تجدهن يَقفنَ في طابور قرب مسجد بانتظار الحصول على بطانية، او يَبحثنَ بين اكوام القمامة عن ما يمكن ان يَفدنَ منه. وبعضهن يَعشنَ مع اطفالهن في الحدائق العامة او داخل دورات المياه في محطات الوقود.
ويقدر الجيش العراقي ان عدد الارامل اللائي تحولن الى مفجرات انتحاريات اصبح يُعد بالعشرات.
وقد شكلت الحكومة في الاسابيع القليلة الماضية لجنة للنظر في هذه المشكلة، وقد اطلقت حملة لاعتقال الشحاذين والمتشردين، ومن بينهم ارامل الحرب.
كما تفاعلت القضية في الرأي العام بطرق غير اعتيادية في الاونة الأخيرة وفي غضون الانتخابات المحلية التي اجريت مؤخرا، قام المتنافسون بالإشارة الى معاناة الارامل من خلال اغانٍ تفطر القلب، لكن هذه المشاعر يجب ان تترجم الى فعل سياسي.
وقد توقفت الجهود الرامية لزيادة التخصيصات المقدمة للأرامل، والتي تبلغ حاليا 50 دولاراً لكل ارملة، إضافة الى 12 دولاراً لكل طفل. وعلى سبيل المقارنة فان العبوة ذات الخمس لترات من وقود السيارات، والذي يستخدم ايضا في مولدات الكهرباء المنزلية، تباع بسعر 3دولارات.
ومع هذا فان نحو 120.000 من الأرامل فقط، أي واحدة من كل ست، يتسلمنَ مساعدات حكومية حسبما تشير الأرقام الحكومية. تقول سميرة الموسوي، رئيسة لجنة شؤون المرأة في البرلمان: "هذا ابتزاز. ليس لدينا قانون يعالج هذه النقطة. لا تحتاج الأرامل الى دعم مؤقت، ولكن الى حل دائم"
تقترح الخطة الأخيرة التي اعدها مازن الشاهين، مدير لجنة المهجرين في بغداد، وهي وكالة تابعة لإدارة المدينة، ان يتم دفع اموال للرجال مقابل زواجهم من الأرامل، وهو يقول: "لا توجد محاولات جادة من الحكومة الوطنية لإصلاح هذه المشكلـــــة، لذلـــــك قدمت برنامجي الخاص".. ضحك شاهين حينما سألناه لماذا لا يتم اعطاء الأموال الى الارامل مباشرة؟
وقال: "اذا اعطينا الأموال الى الأرامل فانهن سوف ينفقنها بدون حكمة لانهن غير متعلمات ولا يعرفن شيئا على موازنة النفقات. لكننا اذا وجدنا لهن أزواجاً فانهم سوف يكونون مسؤولين عنهن وعن أولادهن لبقية حياتهن. هذا ما جرت عليه تقاليدنا وقوانينا".
يقول عبد الله العفار، الذي يدير منظمة مريم للاطفال الخيرية في بغداد انه قد اصبح مستاءا من نقص الدعم الحكومي لدرجة انه بدأ في رفض استقبال ارامل الحرب، ويقول انه يخطط لإغلاق منظمته بالكامل في هذا الشهر.
ويضيف، وهو يتساءل عن اولويات الحكومة: "اذا استمر الموقف الحالي فسوف نكون مثل الهند، فهم مشغولون في بناء النوافير العامة بينما لا يوجد ماء في مغاسل بيوتنا".
وكــان مجمع الوفاء قد تم افتتــــاحه فــي منطقة الشعـــــــب ببغـــــداد قبل اربعة اشهر. وهو يحتوي على 150 مقطورة متطابقة الشكل مصنوعة من الالومنيوم، وضعت في خطوط متوازية الى جوار بركة ماء، وقد بدأت واجهاتها البيضاء بالتحول الى اللون الاسمر نتيجة العواصف الرملية.
وعلى مسافة ليست بعيدة من مقطورة السيدة كاظم، يعمل احمد حسن شرمل، وهو يبلغ 58 عاما من العمر، على نقل عائلته ذات الثلاثين فردا الى المقطورتين رقم 39 و40، لقد ترملت ثلاث من زوجات اولاده. ويبدو ان الاطفال اليتامى يملأون كل ركن متاح في المقطورة، يلعبون ويمرحون بينما تتساءل امهاتهم اين سينام الجميع.
فقدَ شرمل، ثلاثة من اولاده في العنف الطائفي في محافظة ديالى، والتي كانت مركز التمرد خلال 10 شهور في عام 2006.
وقد قتل احد اولاده، وكان طبيبا، في موقف للسيارات بينما كان يمشي نحو سيارته.. ومات الثاني إثر رشقات من الرصاص أطلقها رجل مسلح عبر ساحة للعب كرة القدم، اما الثالث، وكان شرطيا، فقد قتل باطلاقة على مؤخرة رأسه بينما كان ذاهبا في طريقه للعمل.
السيدة جنان، التي تبلغ 25 عاما من العمر، هي زوجة الطبيب، وهي لا تملك مالا وليس لها الا حرية قليلة.. يقول احد أخوة زوجها، وهو رجل شرطة سابق وعاطل عن العمل الان، انه يخطط للزواج منها، وهي عملية اقتران تم ترتيبها بين افراد العائلة، وبينما كان يتحدث الينا، تنحنح ابنها ذو الأربعة اعوام في حضن حماتها.
بعد وقت قصير، لن تعود جنان أرملة، لكنها ترفض ان تنظر الى الرجل الذي اختير ليكون زوجها، فبينما تعلق رأسها كما لو كانت تريد البكاء، يستمر الحديث من دون مشاركتها.

----------

